# Flash Card App Kindle



## cd1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anybody know of an App that is coming out that can do Flash cards on a kindle?

It seems like a gimme, could really help with learning Chinese characters, history facts, etc. 



Please post if anyone can find


----------



## adamkindle (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys and gals.... 
I was trying to figure out how to get flashcards on Kindle also. After looking around I found....nothing. So I created a solution. It's simple, but it works. All you have to do it go here:

http://kindle-convert.bixly.com/

Then, paste in the quizlet export url for any flashcards on quizlet. Then, you will be able to download a .mobi file that reads natively on your kindle.

Voilllla! Now, any flash cards on Quizlet are available for your kindle. Free 

Reach me at adam somewhereat bixly.com if you have any issues with it.


----------



## BarrenCode (Jan 4, 2012)

wow, this is pretty awesome! thanks


----------



## adamkindle (Jan 3, 2012)

Btw, 
That came out wrong. I had a dev from my company create a solutioin. Kevin built it, not me  Here I have written a blog post with a bit more detail.

http://brainbreach.com/unlimited-flash-cards-your-kindle/


----------

